# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Отчет по исполнительны листам в ЗУПе

## nadenka0405

Выводятся  суммы только  тех месяцев которые были перекинуты из 7.7, а новые начисления не выводятся, почему?Хотя в начислениях есть удержания, в расчетных листах тоже выводятся и в расчтеных ведомостях, а при формировании отчета по исполнительным листам удержаний не видно.

----------


## DMLangepas

а выплата есть?

----------


## nadenka0405

Из зарплаты удерживаются алименты. В расч. листах видно удержания, В отчете же формируются только удержания с работника.

----------


## DMLangepas

Какие документы используете!?
Подробней пожалуйста!!!
Начисления, выплата или выдача. Какой релиз программы и платформы

----------


## nadenka0405

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.289)  Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.49.1). В марте перенесли зар. плату из 7.7 в эту программу. Начисления и удержания проходят, из зар. платы все удерживается, а когда формирую отчет по исполнительным листам выводятся только удержания которые перенеслись из 7.7. (январь, февраль) в настройках смотрела вроде все в норме. В расчетной ведомости тоже есть отдельная графа по исполнительным листам в ней видны суммы удержаний.

----------


## DMLangepas

а сами документы Исполнительный лист ведены?
Перепроверьте пожалуйста даты, удержания и порядок в этом доке.

Если не получится, пишите

----------


## nadenka0405

Эти документы тоже были перенесены из 7.7 все даты стоят, удержания- процентом от заработка, собирает правильно.Только отчет не формирует, вот так он формирует отчет  с 01.01.12 по 30.06.12.
Исполнительные листы		
"Период: 1 полугодие 2012 г.
Группировки строк: Организация; Месяц начисления; 
Показатели: Удержано по исполнительным листам; 
Отбор: Организация Равно ""ООО """""""		

Организация	Удержано по исполнительным листам	
Месяц начисления		
ООО "    "	27920,50	
Январь 2012	15164,30	
Февраль 2012	12756,20	
Итого	27920,50

----------

